# Virtual Dub: Asynchroner Ton bei Konvertierung MPEG-2 zu AVI über DivX



## cater (1. März 2007)

Hi,

ich nehem per TV-Karte (WinTV USB2 PVR) Filme auf im MPEG 2 Format. Das klappt wunderbar. Das Bild ist gut, der Ton auch - und beides synchron.
Dann schneide ich in Virtual Dub die Werbung raus. Dazu öffne ich das .mpg file zunächst über VDOpener in Virtual Dub um dann ans schneiden zu gehen. Da hier der Ton schon etwas versetzt erscheint, mache ich das ganze synchron mit der Interleaving Funktion. 
Anschließend möchte ich das Video platzsparend komprimieren mit dem DivX Codec und speichere es also als AVI ab.

Jetzt das Problem: der Ton ist nach dem Speichern nicht mehr mit dem Bild synchron, obwohl ich es vorher eingestellt habe. Das ganze äußert sich so, dass am Anfang des neuen AVI-Videos es noch synchron ist und dann am Ende nicht mehr.

Ich habe gelesen, dass es daran liegt, dass ich das MPEG 2 Format in Virtual Dub lade, welches ja MPEG 2 eigentlich nicht öffnen kann. 

Hat jemand Vorschläge, wie ich Ton und Bild wieder synchron bekomme? Wichtig ist mir dabei dass das Ausgangsformat MPEG 2 bleibt und die Komprimierung ebenso gut bzw. gleich ist (also DivX).

Danke schonmal für Hilfe!


----------



## Zinken (1. März 2007)

Ich würde vorschlagen, in Zukunft unkomprimiert als Avi aufzunehmen (sofern genügend Platz auf der Platte frei ist) und erst nach dem Schnitt in Divx zu wandeln.
Die doppelte Kompression verbessert ja auch die Qualität nicht unbedingt.


----------



## cater (2. März 2007)

Ja, das werde ich wohl so handhaben müssen. Das Problem sind nur die Aufnahmen, die ich noch im MPEG2 Format auf der Platte habe und nun nicht anständig umwandeln kann. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese wieder in unkomprimiertes AVI zu bringen (natürlich ohne Asynchronitäten...), damit ich dann neu in AVI-DivX komprimieren kann?


----------



## Zinken (2. März 2007)

Nicht wirklich. Durch die Kompression fehlen halt einfach Bildinformationen. Allerdings sollte sich das Ganze mit einem entsprechenden Schnittprogramm normal bearbeiten lassen.
Andere freie Programme weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, aber zB. Premiere Elements ist recht günstig und für den Hausgebrauch vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## cater (2. März 2007)

Hm, ich hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut und feststellen müssen, dass ich mit der Hauppauge Karte gar nicht unkomprimiertes AVI aufnehmen kann sondern nur MPEG. Hast du irgendwelche Vorschläge? Ich schau mal wie die Qualität mit Virtual Dub VCR ist.


----------



## cater (2. März 2007)

Also ich habe gerade herausgefunden (auf der Hauppauge Seite), dass ich mit der WinTV USB2 PVR gar nicht unkomprimiert aufnehmen kann. Und deshalb funktionieren auch keine anderen Capture Tools (VD VCR geht auch nicht...). 

Tja, wie krieg ich es jetzt hin mit einer MPEG2 Aufnahme zu schneiden, es nochmal in AVI über DivX zu komprimieren und dann Ton und Bild synchron zu haben? Ganz schön doof irgendwie.. vielleicht hat noch jemand Tipps?


----------

